# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Rrjeti kompjuterik >  Ndihme ne Backtrack 4

## Troyan.

Pershendetje antar
Istalova backtrack 4 permes Vmvare.
Gjithqka ok por nuk di se si te bej lidhjen e internetit.
Provider kam IPKO-n ne Kosove.
Dhe lidhjen e internetit e kam Wireless ne kete menyre:
ne shtepi kemi 2 PC nje desktop dhe nje laptop timin.
tek desktopi eshte i vene nje modem permes te cilin kyqem edhe une ne laptop, dmth lidhem me linjen qe lajmerohet ne laptopin tim (pasi kam wireless ne laptop) pas lidhjes me linjen qe lajmerohet me duhet te krijoj nje PPPoE te re duke vendosur username dhe password qe i perdor edhe ne desktop PC.
kush ka ndonje ide se si mund te lidhi internet ne backtrack 4 ne kete menyre?
faliminderit,pres pergjigje nga perdoruesit e linux  :Lulja3:

----------


## xubuntu

per tu lidhur me wireless nga terminali duhet te japesh keto komanda

```
sudo /etc/init.d/networking start
```

dhe 

```
sudo wicd
```

hapet programi wicd seleksiono rrjetin tend dhe lidhu

----------

